# Moving To Another Lodge



## JonnyMM (Mar 29, 2017)

Brethren, 

A few pearls of wisdom from your good selves would be appreciated. Me and several of the other "younger" members of my lodge are looking to move to another more lively active lodge. Ours is on its last legs as it is and we've not had the support/guidance from our fellow masons at our mother lodge. We're all pretty new to the craft ranging from 1 to 4 years. Whilst leaving our mother lodge will be painful and seeing it close with over 100 years of history will bring a tear to our eye, we're all of the opinion that moving on would be the best option for us as opposed to leaving the fraternity. I'm wondering what the process is? None of us want to offend the older gents at our lodge so we need to make sure we're doing things right and above board. Please guide us through what will be a difficult time. 

S&F 
Bro Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother_Steve (Mar 29, 2017)

If your mother lodge cannot get a quorum to open, it will die. If it can open,  close and stay financially solvent, then it won't close. 

So, I have a question.

Can you and your friends somehow advance through the chairs and be leaders within your lodge or do you prefer buying a house with the hardwood floors and kitchen already upgraded?

There is no shame in choosing the latter. Just be prepared if the lodge you choose changes direction. Advancing officers will see the change they want to happen and it may not align with your ideals.


----------



## JonnyMM (Mar 29, 2017)

We're in our 30's the next one up to us age wise is 66...our degree work for me and the lad who was raised with me was a farce for want of a better word. We're friends with many masons from different lodges and keep hearing how busy they are and how much work and socialising goes on at other lodges. Our last head count at our recent meeting was 9 and three were guests. I don't know any details of the financial situation but it's fair to assume it's struggling. We've indirectly been told we'll be merging into another lodge in the not too distant. We've got several visits at various lodges over the next month or so...just to get a feel for the different lodges and see where we think would be the best for us to collectively go. I just need to know once we find ourselves a good home how do we go about formally moving lodge? As for progressing through the chairs we don't know what role we'll be given till we get there. We can't practice anything as we've no idea what will be going on that evening. It's limping badly injured along...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 30, 2017)

JonnyMM said:


> Brethren,
> 
> A few pearls of wisdom from your good selves would be appreciated. Me and several of the other "younger" members of my lodge are looking to move to another more lively active lodge. Ours is on its last legs as it is and we've not had the support/guidance from our fellow masons at our mother lodge. We're all pretty new to the craft ranging from 1 to 4 years. Whilst leaving our mother lodge will be painful and seeing it close with over 100 years of history will bring a tear to our eye, we're all of the opinion that moving on would be the best option for us as opposed to leaving the fraternity. I'm wondering what the process is? None of us want to offend the older gents at our lodge so we need to make sure we're doing things right and above board. Please guide us through what will be a difficult time.
> 
> ...


Really, the process  will be dependent on your jurisdiction.

I'm surprised, though, that you don't know the financial condition of your lodge, or the details of a proposed merger.

I don't understand why you can't practice. Have you begun learning the Officers' chairs, the working tools lectures, the degree lectures, the MM parts?  You indicate the ritual was wanting. Have you learned the parts you believe were deficient? 

It appears there are at least three of you in your sub-group. If there were only six members of your lodge at your most recent meeting, why aren't you initiating change?

What social activities have your group  set up?  

Does your GL have district deputies?  Have you talked to him? 

I realize this isn't responsive to your question; it is a challenge as to whether it is the time to ask your question. I would first try to make the changes you desire, or even look at a merger, before jumping ship.


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 30, 2017)

I was going to see about chartering a new lodge in a different location that you can set the tone for on how it'll be.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Mar 30, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Really, the process  will be dependent on your jurisdiction.
> 
> I'm surprised, though, that you don't know the financial condition of your lodge, or the details of a proposed merger.
> 
> ...



My time in Masonry is short so I'm not up on how long it would take to turn a lodge around that is about to have the box kicked out from under it whether it be from an act of authority or the sitting officers just walking away. Can a couple guys get something done if the top three elected officers don't care?

Can a DD yank out a sitting master and install someone who has not been elected as a warden?

I know there are two sides to every story. At what point do you stop investing time into something and move on to a more fulfilling masonic experience?


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 30, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> My time in Masonry is short so I'm not up on how long it would take to turn a lodge around that is about to have the box kicked out from under it whether it be from an act of authority or the sitting officers just walking away. Can a couple guys get something done if the top three elected officers don't care?
> 
> Can a DD yank out a sitting master and install someone who has not been elected as a warden?
> 
> I know there are two sides to every story. At what point do you stop investing time into something and move on to a more fulfilling masonic experience?



In my experience, yes a few can make a change. 

I wasn't advocating removal of the WM by the DDGM, but advice from a DDGM if the jurisdiction has such. As to installing one who hadn't sat as a warden, our other conversation makes this seem unlikely. 

I was questioning what time had been invested.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 30, 2017)

JonnyMM said:


> Brethren,
> 
> A few pearls of wisdom from your good selves would be appreciated. Me and several of the other "younger" members of my lodge are looking to move to another more lively active lodge. Ours is on its last legs as it is and we've not had the support/guidance from our fellow masons at our mother lodge. We're all pretty new to the craft ranging from 1 to 4 years. Whilst leaving our mother lodge will be painful and seeing it close with over 100 years of history will bring a tear to our eye, we're all of the opinion that moving on would be the best option for us as opposed to leaving the fraternity. I'm wondering what the process is? None of us want to offend the older gents at our lodge so we need to make sure we're doing things right and above board. Please guide us through what will be a difficult time.


Been there, done that a different way. The Lodge in which I was raised was much like what you describe. I began visiting other Lodges in our District and, finding a more active one, affiliated with it as a plural member (allowed in my jurisdiction). I brought what I had learned back to my mother Lodge & got other Brethren interested in upgrading & improving our ritual. As enthusiasm increased, our Lodge began to attract candidates and started to grow. Dunno if your jurisdiction allows such but, if it does, what worked for our Lodge might be worth considering in yours.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 30, 2017)

I would find out who the merger is with and visit them. Might be that what you desire is about to occur.


----------



## goomba (Mar 31, 2017)

In the jurisdictions where I have been I would suggest petitioning for dual membership in the lodge you wish to join.  Once you are a member of the 2nd lodge request a demit from your first lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 6, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> The Lodge in which I was raised was much like what you describe. I began visiting other Lodges in our District and, finding a more active one, affiliated with it as a plural member (allowed in my jurisdiction). I brought what I had learned back to my mother Lodge & got other Brethren interested in upgrading & improving our ritual. As enthusiasm increased, our Lodge began to attract candidates and started to grow.


Great!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 10, 2017)

Brother, it doesn't have to be that your lodge is slated to go dark. Says who and by what right of authority do they speak this?

I think that you're so new that you haven't gained an appreciation of what's called membership value, actual & potential. 

You guys are the lodge now. 

It began just as soon as you all were raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.

It has to be the will & pleasure of you new guys to step in and step up to save your lodge, then you'll come up with a plan asap. I'm afraid i can't see that drive. But hopefully i'm wrong.

Of course, there's another lodge waiting in the wing to welcome you and take you all in. Always will be. 

Let's say that you all make a move to a new lodge. What is the plan then? Sit on the sidelines and watch? Do not become active in the operating affairs just like in the old lodge? Don't learn the many duties of lodge officers & members? Don't gain an awareness of where your money is going and what are the operating expenses of your lodge? 

The time to do something is now. At four years in a lodge, you're not as new as you'd like to think you are. 

Get involved and set fires starting with setting one under your own asses. What are you waiting on?


----------



## JonnyMM (Apr 11, 2017)

Meetings have been had...grievances have been addressed...plans discussed and now being executed...new Master in the chair and the winds of change blowing full force...no one wanted to see the lodge close...we can't get involved if we're not included in these discussions! Many thanks for the guidance lads...let's hope things change for the better...but three degrees later I still feel robbed of a very profound experience. Both me and the brother raised with me were left wondering what we'd become. We had no mentor nor any explanation of what we were to become. It has been acknowledged that things had not been conducted in the correct manner and it's taken the threat of several of us leaving to get these issues addressed.   


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 11, 2017)

JonnyMM said:


> It has been acknowledged that things had not been conducted in the correct manner and it's taken the threat of several of us leaving to get these issues addressed.


Good luck. I hope that things work out well.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 12, 2017)

JonnyMM said:


> Meetings have been had...grievances have been addressed...plans discussed and now being executed...new Master in the chair and the winds of change blowing full force...no one wanted to see the lodge close...we can't get involved if we're not included in these discussions! Many thanks for the guidance lads...let's hope things change for the better...but three degrees later I still feel robbed of a very profound experience. Both me and the brother raised with me were left wondering what we'd become. We had no mentor nor any explanation of what we were to become. It has been acknowledged that things had not been conducted in the correct manner and it's taken the threat of several of us leaving to get these issues addressed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Well that's good news. Good luck moving forward in an active role within your lodge.

Use new duties and responsibilities that might come your way to help shape your lodge.


----------



## JonnyMM (Apr 13, 2017)

Many thanks for the assistance in this matter gents.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

